# MSG Roy Benavidez MOS's?



## radio-chaser (Sep 1, 2015)

Off and on for several years, I have searched the internet trying to find what MOS's Sgt Benavidez held (primary, secondary, etc) during his career.  I have so far been unsuccessful in this effort. 

I believe his last primary MOS was 11B.  He may have held a linguist MOS in the German language and he may have been a medic and may have had other MOS's.  

Is there anyone that can help me with this quest?

Thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 1, 2015)

IIRC, MSG Benavidez spent the majority of his Regular Army career as an 11 series soldier, B, F, Z, with S, P, F, L, H identifiers.


----------



## radio-chaser (Sep 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> IIRC, MSG Benavidez spent the majority of his Regular Army career as an 11 series soldier, B, F, Z, with S, P, F, L, H identifiers.



Thank you for your response.


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2015)

His autobio from '95 has him going Infantry, but there's other sources saying he later went MP before going SF. If you Google *"roy benavidez" "military police" *you'll see some of those.

Roy Perez Benavidez [11180]

There's also a book out about the man:
Remembering Roy Benavidez, an Unknown Legend of the Vietnam War - Biographile

And if you're in Austin, TX you can do some extensive reading:
A Guide to the Roy P. Benavidez Papers, 1943-2007


----------



## Teufel (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure MSG Benavidez' MOS was BA series for BAD ASS


----------



## radio-chaser (Sep 7, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I'm pretty sure MSG Benavidez' MOS was BA series for BAD ASS



It is my considered opinion, that the term "BAD ASS", is most definitely an understatement, regarding the facts, as they apply to MSG Benavidez and his selfless acts!

Someplace on the internet, I read an account of the actions that took place.  Not just the write up for the award of the Medal of Honor.  

I was held in awe of what he did and the dedication he had for his fellow soldiers!


----------



## radio-chaser (Sep 7, 2015)

Freefalling, thanks for the links.  I see that he died at the same place I was born.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2015)

I got to meet MSG Benavidez a couple of times after he retired if he wasn't wearing the blue and white medal you'd never know he was the absolute badass he truly was.


----------



## Jack Dalton (Sep 15, 2015)

If you haven't read it yet, I would highly recommend reading Legend: A Harrowing Story from the Vietnam War of One Green Beret's Heroic Mission to Rescue a Special Forces Team Caught Behind Enemy Lines. The story is based centered around the heroics of MSG Roy Benavidez. It is inspiring and humbling to read his story.

I believe they talked about his different roles in the military, but I can't at this time recall if they discussed his specific MOS. However, it would seem that x SF Medic and other users have already answered that for you anyway.


http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Harrow...&qid=1442364270&sr=8-2&keywords=roy+benavidez


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 16, 2015)

Hope this helps to point you in the right direction.  It mentions two autobiographical books he wrote.


----------



## mrgonzo502-79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jack Dalton said:


> If you haven't read it yet, I would highly recommend reading Legend: A Harrowing Story from the Vietnam War of One Green Beret's Heroic Mission to Rescue a Special Forces Team Caught Behind Enemy Lines. The story is based centered around the heroics of MSG Roy Benavidez. It is inspiring and humbling to read his story.
> 
> I believe they talked about his different roles in the military, but I can't at this time recall if they discussed his specific MOS. However, it would seem that x SF Medic and other users have already answered that for you anyway.
> 
> ...



Sounds like an interesting book. Look forward to getting my hands on it. Started reading an overview of some of the MOH special operators and his name was up there with the others who made the ulitmate sacrafice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2015)

He was, without a doubt, an absolute legend and _thee_ freakin beast.


----------

